# Cycling along the LA River - info link



## the omegaman (Nov 16, 2007)

some nice info

http://www.kcet.org/socal/departures/fieldguides/lariver/biking/


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Good stuff. Thanks for posting. 

I wanna check out that arroyo seco path.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, that is a relly nice too! And it seems to have been edited by someone who has ridden a bike. very nice.

JSR


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Much more updated than the last one I had. Thanks for posting


----------

